# Newb looking to buy Immortal pro - need sizing help



## pir8matt (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello all, I've been looking to get into some recreational road riding, trying to get the best bang for the buck and I'm seeing Motobecane as a good value brand. I've ridden mostly mountain bikes for years..my last road bike I bought when I was like 13 (a windsor, back when they were a brand). 

I've read some posts from some bashers, but mostly favorable reviews from those actually _riding_ the bikes, so that seems good enough for me. 

I'm not going to be riding at a level where it will likely make that much difference to me, so....

I like the idea of a full carbon bike because I'm a clydesdale (weight hovers around 210-220) so the lighter the bike the better. I've already got enough to move around.  

My question though, is what size to get? I'm 5-10", but I have a 30" inseam. I've heard this described as having 'hypertorso' or something to that effect. Anyway, I show general guides to selecting frame size as your inseam x .65. Applying that formula to myself, I get: 

76.2 x .65 = 49.5 

So I should be looking for a 49-50cm bike? But considering that my torso is a little longer than a normal person with a 30" inseam (for instance, my wife is about 5-7" and her inseam is the same as mine) should I be going slightly larger, do you think? 

I know this is one of the tougher questions out there since fit is so subjective, but since I'm looking to buy a bike online, I have to get some idea. I'll be taking the bike to my LBS for final fitment, etc, and I have some credit there, so if I need to jigger things like the stem for more or less length, I'll probably be able to - I just want to make sure I dont end up with a bike thats way too short or uncomfortably tall. 

Thanks for taking it easy on the n00b. Looks like a nice forum here.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I think you could probably get a 54 or 56 to work for you. I would lean toward the 56, to get the toptube length that you probably require. 50 cm will be way to short. You may want to consult a fit calculator to get a better idea of frame size, eg Colorado Cyclist or Wrench Science. 

I would also recommend getting a professional fit done after you receive the bike, ideally from someone who is not affiliated with a bike shop. You may want to ask around about cycling coaches or cycling-related physiotherapists who know about bike fitting.


----------



## pir8matt (Jan 8, 2008)

Bump - anyone else with thoughts? 54 or 56 sound about right?


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Is 30" your biking inseam or pant's inseam?


----------



## pir8matt (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah, well - thats my pants inseam. See, this is what I mean by n00b - so they're not the same thing then? 

How does one obtain their 'biking' inseam? 



rogerstg said:


> Is 30" your biking inseam or pant's inseam?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You need to measure from your crotch to the floor. The easiest way to do it is have someone measure for you...If you don't have someone that wants to stick their hands "up there", try using a book. Put the book between your legs as far up as it will go. Lean against a wall and mark the wall at the top of the book.. Measure from the mark to the floor.

As an example, my pants inseam is 29.5" but cycling inseam is 31"


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Some online fit calculator will tell you to multiply your inseam measurements (metric) x .67 to size you up for a center to top horizontal top tube frame.

Example: Dave's inseam is 31 inches x 2.54 (1in = 2.54cm)= 78.74 cm
78.74 x .67 = 52.75 or size 52 center to top frame.
Maybe Dave can reinforce if he rides a size 52 frame.

My 30.25 inseam puts me on a 51 center to top or 50 ctc horizontal toptube frame.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

pir8matt said:


> I like the idea of a full carbon bike because I'm a clydesdale (weight hovers around 210-220) so the lighter the bike the better. I've already got enough to move around.


For $200 clams less you can get the lighter aluminum/carbon Mercier Serpens. Aside from the carbon frame difference, the components appear to be a bit better, though they are basically both Ultegra bikes.

FWIW, do a search on bike fitting. There are several good sites that use a number of measurements - not just inseam. For a comfortable fit, reach is probably the most important factor. With your short inseam, long torso, and weight, you may need to go with a sloped top tube in order to get enough reach and high enough handle bar, while keeping standover to an acceptable level.

You'll have to do the measurements to be sure though.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

midlife_xs's said:


> Some online fit calculator will tell you to multiply your inseam measurements (metric) x .67 to size you up for a center to top horizontal top tube frame.
> 
> Example: Dave's inseam is 31 inches x 2.54 (1in = 2.54cm)= 78.74 cm
> 78.74 x .67 = 52.75 or size 52 center to top frame.
> ...


you are spot on.... 52 ctt would be correct...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought that same bike for my wife this summer. Very good value for the money. As for your fit, I would say you could make anything from a 52 to a 56 work for you. My opinion from reading this thread would be a 54 based on your size compared to me. We are somewhat close to the same size and a 54 works great. Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> I bought that same bike for my wife this summer. Very good value for the money. As for your fit, I would say you could make anything from a 52 to a 56 work for you. My opinion from reading this thread would be a 54 based on your size compared to me. We are somewhat close to the same size and a 54 works great. Good luck and enjoy the ride.


At 5'10" I also think a 54 would fit nicely unless he is a candidate for a circus side show...just kidding (on the circus thing)


----------



## pir8matt (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I might be, but for other anatomical abnormalities - but we won't discuss those here :wink: 



midlife_xs's said:


> At 5'10" I also think a 54 would fit nicely unless he is a candidate for a circus side show...just kidding (on the circus thing)


----------



## pir8matt (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, well I bought an Immortal Pro in 53cm, hopefully that will work out ok. I'll post back when I get it and get out for a ride. Thanks everyone for your input! 



pir8matt said:


> Well, I might be, but for other anatomical abnormalities - but we won't discuss those here :wink:


----------

